# 2014 Cub Cadet LTX1040 42" deck Drive Pulley Removal



## rick anderson (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello,

I'm having difficulty removing the drive pulley to change the belt. There is a 5/8" bolt that holds it on. Cranking on that spins the entire assembly. How can I hold that in place to remove the bolt, drop the pulley and put the belt on? 

Thanks!


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

Vice grip plyers, that worked on mine.


----------



## rick anderson (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks! You just put the vice grips on on the the shaft in the middle?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

4x4 wood block against the blade on the inside of the deck housing


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Impact wrench??


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

We use an impact wrench. Sometimes, the pulley is stuck/rusted to the crankshaft. It is easier to remove the bolts holding the engine to the frame and tilting the engine.


----------

